# trouvailles



## zipp404

Come parafrasereste in italiano *trouvailles** nel seguente contesto in cui una ragazza si toglie tutti gli indumenti al fine di sedurre un dottore / confidente della polizia _?_

_*_trouvaille_:_ chose considérée comme intéressante ou exceptionnelle, découverte fortuitement ou non, mais dans ce contexte on dirait plutôt: *rareté, personne bizzare.*

[Lui] Rientrò nello studio. Lei era completamente nuda.
"Non occorreva", le disse duro, "si ricopra".
"Arràbbiati, arràbbiati, mi piace."
"La smetta se no la butto fuori."
"Sì, sì, buttami fuori, buttami in terra."
Soltanto a lui capitravano tutti i pezzi rari, le _*trouvailles*_, gli esemplari unici della società.

_Grazie!_


----------



## matoupaschat

Se vuoi veramente una parafrasi, diciamo "le curiosità", o "le stramberie", o "le eccentricità", o "le pazzie" ...


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, matou!  _Grazie._


----------



## Freigeist

Si potrebbe dire "i casi umani", ma forse ha una connotazione più negativa rispetto all'originale. Diciamo che di solito il caso umano è qualcuno che fa pietà o compassione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Semplicemente "i casi", hai ragione . Anche forse "i malcapitati" ; lo so che non ha lo stesso significato ma qui, già "les trouvailles" non vanno a genio in francese .


----------

